# Hutch size advice



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi,
So I am in the middle of some changes right now and not sure of the outcome. Either, I manage to persuade husband to let me bring bunny in to be a house rabbit, then I will find him a little friend.
Or; he stays outside but he gets a little friend.
At the moment unfortunatly it looks like the latter will be more likley 

At the moment his hutch is 6ft long x 2ft x 2ft. He spends 8 hours a day in a run outside which is 6ft x 4ft x 2ft then if I am in the garden doing jobs on an evening he has free run of the garden but only while I am about. His hutch is in need of replacement before winter time. I have found a great local company who do good quality hutches and some really good sizes but money is a slight issue. I have looked at the 2 story hutches. Do you think these are much good? My options are a 5ft 2 story hutch, or a 6ft one story hutch. Is it better to have more floor space on one level do you think? I wonder if it may be better for them to have the most floor space posisble rather than 2 levels. They do a 6ft x 3ft option which may be possible but it is very expensive.

Also, if I were to have 2 of them what size hutch would be ok? My bun is a dwarf lop so I would be getting a friend of same size or slightly smaller.

What do you lot think?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I think the rspca (and most other rescues) ask for a 6x2x2 hutch with an attatched run of 6x4.
Here is a hutch/run combo that is very popular (it says so on the website!) and I know alot of people who have them.
Rabbit Hutches, Rabbit Runs, Rabbit Cages, Rabbit Hutch Plans, Rabbit Run, Dog Kennels, Cat Houses, Cat Boxes, Guinea Pig Cages, Guinea Pig Runs, Pet Cages

£168 for the hutch and run, I think that's a very good price.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thats the company I was referring too! They are not far from me.
I already have the run seperate which I put him in at 8am, at 8pm he gets about half an hour free in garden while I am about then in the hutch overnight. The run has a sheltered compartment. Do you think that is not a good option?

The one with run attached may be an option, would have to move things about a bit but could be possible with some re-jigging


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

If you have a run already maybe you could just buy the 6ft hutch and attatch it on.

Otherwise I'd go for the hutch with the attatched run only because bunnies are more active at night/early hours of the morning so this way they can run about when they want to 

Is that your bunny as your avatar pic? He is cute, looks like he's not grown into his ears!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi Purple,
His hutch now is 6ft but as I say needs replacing before winter ideally. I could attach the run to it if i moved it somewhere else in the garden. I suppose it would be much better that way. Would this be big enough for 2 of them 
There may be times such as in winter when it is thick snow that I would have to keep them in the hutch during the day but do as I did last winter and bring them in the house for 1 hour in the morning before work and between 6pm and 11pm on a night just for the exercise. Thats what I did when the snow was deep last year. Just general bad weather he still went out in the run as he has a lovely shelter.
Is a 6 ft x 2ft single storey hutch better than a 5ft x 2 ft double story hutch?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

And yes that pic is my boy Sunny, or Sonny as it says on his vaccination certificate so I suppose he should go by that.
He's a harlequin dwarf lop but you are right , the ears are very large and have never quite dropped properly. He's ace. Really nice person.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

He is gorgeous x

Hhhmmm if I had to go for a hutch I'd get a single one because my 2 never properly got used to the ramp when they were in a double story (just for a few months) and kept catching their legs or falling off the ramp....that might just be because I have silly bunnies!

But a 6ft single or a 5ft double would both be good, just depends on what you like/have room for.

Sorry I'm not much help with the hutch thing, I had this problem last year and got so confused as to what to house the bunnies in I just brought them inside!

Would a playhouse/shed be an option for you? You could then put a catflap on the side and attatch the run. Plus you'd be able to add a shelf in the playhouse/shed to give the bunnies extra room.
If you go here you can see lots of different bunny accomodation for some ideas.
Pictures of Housing - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what about getting a shed or play house for him? they will be bigger then a hutch, and cheaper

if you have space you could attach the run with a cat flap


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Happy Hutch do some really good sizes. They do a 6ft x 3ft x 3ft for big buns  No chance on the shed but I do have a good area which I can fence off which would end up being about 5ft wide by 12 ft long but its concrete. Sure they'd be ok with plenty of hay and toys plus the shelter in there.

I just contacted a lovely lady at Hull Rabbit Rescue who said I can take my boy there and she would try some bonding with her spayed does who are looking for a home. She was great. Totally understanding and knowledgeable. 
So going to get the hutch in place, take him for bonding then if he does bond bring them both home and straight in to the new house and fenced off play area. Will be about 4-6 weeks before I have enough money for new hutch.

The "house rabbit" talks are causing arguments with husband so best to leave that just for now....


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

That's excellent news that you've found a rescue that will find the right wifey for Sunny and then bond them, hope it all goes well.

A 5 x 12 ft space sound fab and yep bunnies are fine with concrete (but not rexes coz they get sore hocks) put plenty of hay down and even some bits of carpet and they'll be fine.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ive even found the bunny I hope he will bond with. If she is still waiting for a home in a month or so she will be my first choice, But of course its his decision.
Here she is:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jo-pop said:


> Ive even found the bunny I hope he will bond with. If she is still waiting for a home in a month or so she will be my first choice, But of course its his decision.
> Here she is:
> View attachment 66849


Shes gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------

